# Is fall a beautiful time of year in your area?



## PennyDotsin (Oct 3, 2014)

Las Vegas only have about 1 week of fall. Then it is winter(for me anything under 60 degrees) comes, but it is beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

yes, Vancouver is beautiful in fall. 


IMG_6949 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6951 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6953 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6954 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6970 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6972 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6973 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6978 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6994 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


IMG_6998 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Where I live in Italy:

Gaglianvecchio - San Severino Marche by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr

San Severino Marche - Colmone by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr

The leaves - Explore - #161 (20/11) by claudiophoto, on Flickr

107 by lucamengoni, on Flickr

Rocca d'Aiello by claudiophoto, on Flickr

Panorama sotto i Sibillini by Vitafabrizio64, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Its beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver

Fall Of Vancouver by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr

Autumn In Vancouver by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hallelujah Point In The Fall by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr

Autumn Comes To Town by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall On Me by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr

Painted Skies by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Fall Skies by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr

Fall Skies by Clayton Perry Photoworks, on Flickr


----------

